# Baldor dust collector



## jayvansickle (Jul 8, 2015)

I presently own a 1/2 horsepower Baldor portable dust collector. My question is: My shop is 24 X 24. I am going to run 4" sewer and drain pvc with 6 drops to assorted equipment. Will this collector be able to do this? Do I need more horsepower? I have roughly figured it will have about 36' of pvc.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum jayvansickle.

That's going to be severely underpowered and here is a chart that will help you determine your needs...

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodwor...dust-collection/figure-dust-collection-needs/


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

One item at a time. Make the trunk line straight with zero 90s. No tees either. Use Ys.

Al


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

jayvansickle said:


> I presently own a 1/2 horsepower Baldor portable dust collector. My question is: My shop is 24 X 24. I am going to run 4" sewer and drain pvc with 6 drops to assorted equipment. Will this collector be able to do this? Do I need more horsepower? I have roughly figured it will have about 36' of pvc.


If it is truly a Baldor branded dust collector, and not just a Baldor motor on a cage, then those are typically for point collection at grinders or buffers. The impellers aren't very large per the design, nor is the dust bag. So it could be seriously undersized for what you are considering.

Post a pic of the unit, and a label with any specs so we can see what you are working with.


----------

